# Tortoises in Vancouver



## mandyf13

Hi!
I really want to have a tortoise, but in Vancouver, it is all extremely expensive, like 600 dollars. Also, I heard that breeders are better, but again, I don't know any breeders in or around Vancouver. 
Do you have any ideas what to do? Or where I can go to get a tortoise?


----------



## wellington

Hello and Welcome. We do have a few Canadian members, hopefully they will pop on and can offer some help


----------



## mchong9606

You will pay 350 to 1500 depending on the species. There are reptile stores around that do ship across the country. But try kijiji and search under the category "other pets" and "tortoise" and you'll find sellers there. Prices are better and you'll usually save on the tax.


----------



## mandyf13

Thank you all for your quick replies!


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Mandy have you managed to find your tort yet? I recently acquired my juvenile red footed tortoise from someone in Vancouver. I live on Vancouver island. You can contact Kevin via email if you haven't found one yet. Here's his email: [email protected]
Good luck!


----------



## Summerthetort

mandyf13 said:


> Hi!
> I really want to have a tortoise, but in Vancouver, it is all extremely expensive, like 600 dollars. Also, I heard that breeders are better, but again, I don't know any breeders in or around Vancouver.
> Do you have any ideas what to do? Or where I can go to get a tortoise?


Ah dear! In same situation! I personally think it is outrageously unreasonable expensive!!!grrrr But I honestly didn't find any. Check Kijiji and the reptile expo in Vancouver (that is being postponed due to pandemic). The expo for sure will be selling tortoises! How much I dunno. I have personally fell in love with Russian tortoise from Tails and Scales and ordered one online! It arrived safely all the way from Toronto to Vancouver. Our little baby. Cost was $550 for tortoise and$85 shipping to Vancouver. I just couldn't resist anymore. If I ever find cheaper price is be damned to not get more! In love with this cutie


----------



## Randy Micheals

Unfortunately here in Canada torts are pretty pricey. 






Tortoise for sale Canada - January 2023


Quickly find the best offers for Tortoise for sale Canada on Allclassifieds.ca. We collected up to 96 ads from hundreds of classified sites for you!



www.allclassifieds.ca





This site pulls from kijiji and a few other sites and can have some gems. 







REPTILE CLASSIFIEDS


RCCA is a Canadian reptile classifieds site that's user friendly and mobile friendly. FREE to join. FREE to sell. FREE to use. Join us today, to usher in the new standard!




reptileclassifieds.ca





Breeders post here sometimes as well.










The Turtle and Tortoise Forum


General Chelonian discussions. Forum Sponsor: Port Credit Pets




reptilescanada.com





And also the sometimes post here. Or you can inquire specifically on this forum.

Good luck!


----------

